# Pet Passport and Clinical Examination Records



## Dizziblonde (Jan 30, 2006)

The Clinical Examination double page in our labradors Pet Passport is full. Namely the allotted five column recordable entries, required by the French vet to date and stamp, are full.

Other criteria that is required, appear to be allotted more pages for recording entries. 

Has anyone had this problem. If so what is the solution.

Dai


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

Hi if the passport is like ours it continues over the page!


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Ours is full as well.

Most vets do not fill it in when doing the return to UK treatment i.e. Tick and worm .

One vet that did want to fill in the clinical exam bit just used another page and wrote clinical exam.

We have enough pages for the tick and worm treatment at the moment so won't renew the passport unless we have to.

It is the tick and worm treatment that is checked on returning to the UK at Ferry and Tunnel.

The clinical examination pages are needed for Airports though.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Our vet gives us a completed form since our pages were filled up. We have never been asked for it, and no one has ever looked at the pages for the clinical examination.


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

I was told by my spanish vet that the clinical examination is no longer needed for road travel and I now never have that filled in. I make 2/3 trips to the uk per year always with dog/s and up to now without any problems......they only check micro chip for ID and flea/tick treatment and thats it.
The UK is supposed to be having to stop this flea/tick stipulation but last year won a reprieve to continue it for another couple of years....not sure how long.....then we wont have to do this either.......just have microchip checked.
Lynda


----------



## groucho (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi, Our dog's passport is also full on that page. When we were last at Cherbourg getting him checked for his return, we asked the British woman doing the checks. Apparently it is not required (so why they had that section in the first place beats me!) Anyway as long as the other pages are properly stamped its OK. We were also told that by a French Vet, but double checked it to be sure!
Judi (Mrs Groucho)


----------



## Dizziblonde (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks for all your replies.

As a few of you have commented, the clinical examination is not a legal requirement. Defra have at last replied to the Wifes email to substaniate this.

Thank you for your e-mail received on the 7th February 2010.

Please be advised that the clinical examination is not a legal requirement of the Pet Travel Scheme (PETS) but a requirement of some carriers, who may require owners to produce evidence of an animal's fitness to travel. Your vet should be able to issue a letter on practice headed paper, using the following statement as a guide regarding your dog's fitness to travel.

"On (enter date), I examined the animal described in UK pet passport serial no (enter number) and found it to be free from clinical sign of infectious or contagious disease, including external parasites, and in my opinion, is fit for travel".

I would however, suggest that when booking your ticket you check with your chosen carrier that they will accept the health certificate on practice headed paper.

I hope this has answered your question. Should you require further information you may wish to:
· Check our websitehttp://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/pets/travel/index.htm 
· Or contact The PETS Helpline on 08459 33 55 77
· Or send an e-mail to [email protected]

Job done, thanks to all of you.

Dai


----------

